# Touren im Westerwald



## Klaus Goerg (22. Oktober 2001)

In Rengsdorf entsteht zur Zeit ein ausgeschildertes Routennetz.
2 Routen sind jetzt ausgeschildert. 
Route 1 ab Parkplatz monte mare in Rengsdorf ist ca 45 km lang.
Route 2 ab Marktplatz Straßenhaus ist ca. 27 km lang.
Weitere Routen sind zur Zeit in Arbeit.
Tourentreff Sonntags ca. 9,30 Uhr am Parkplatz monte mare.
Geführte Touren mit ca. 2-3 Std. Fahrzeit.
Infos unter [email protected]


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Biker,
Ich bin gestern erst im Westerwald gefahren (Nähe Köppel) und bin immer wieder erstaunt wie oft man hier bergauf fahren kann!
Hoffe auf den Touren sind auch halbwegs interesseante Wege eingebaut.
Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (22. Oktober 2001)

Hi Alex,
direkt um den Köppel herum ist trailmäßig echt nicht viel los.
Bei Rengsdorf gibt's allerdings schon ein paar nette Singles. 
So z.B. nach Altwied hinunter und dann die Wied aufwärts.
Tja, wenn du Sa nicht immer arbeiten müsstest, hätten wir es Dir schon längst gezeigt 
Bis moin


----------



## JuergenHoppen (9. November 2001)

Wir hoffen, dass wir demnächst gemeinsam zur ersten Tour starten werden.
Marga & Jürgen Hoppen


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. November 2001)

Na da ist aber einer früh wach!

Wenn Termin usw. feststehen einfach im Forum Bescheid geben!


----------



## Fabe (11. Januar 2002)

Hi,

um Rengsdorf rum ist echt ganz gut.
Von Rengsdorf nach Altwied (Laubachsmühle) und hoch nach Monrepos. Von Monrepos dann runter nach Dazeroth (Wiedtal) oder nach Leutesdorf (Rhein).
Tipp: Von Leutesdorf dann hoch zur Ruine Hammerstein und zurück nach Monrepos. Alles nur über alte, nicht mehr be-
wirtschaftete Forstwege. Anstrengend, aber funny!

Wer Lust hat, mal mitzufahren
MELDEN!

Gruß

Fabian


----------



## dave (11. Januar 2002)

Was machste denn dieses Wochenende? 

Ich hoffe mal die Jungs von unserem Biketreff dazu überreden zu können mal wieder diese Richtung einzuschlagen. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja


----------



## Psychonaut (12. Januar 2002)

Yo, das Wiedtal kann was.
Waldbreitbach hat viele nette Trails, etwas weiter oben Roßbach ebenfalls. Kann man stellenweise sogar richtig gut freeriden gehen. Bin gespannt auf die Ausschilderungen.
Bin öfter da, ist sozusagen mein Heimatrevier neben dem Siebengebirge. 
Also, wer mal Lust hat......


----------



## dave (13. Januar 2002)

Hi  Psycho 

Wenn weniger Schnee liegt, würde ich mir die Gegend gerne genauer anschauen!
Denn ich bin nicht motorisiert und müsste von Höhr aus mit dem Rad hinfahren. 

Bei Roßbach soll's doch sogar ein DH-Rennen gegeben haben, oder?

Wir sehen uns


----------



## Psychonaut (13. Januar 2002)

In Roßbach war vor 3 Jahren der Lokomotion-Cup. Die Strecke kann man noch gut fahren, ist sehr schön.
Das Jahr darrauf war in Waldbreitbach der Players-Cup. Die Strecke ist aber wieder zerstört worden. Hab gestern abend gehört, das für nächstes Jahr wieder ein Rennen geplant wird
SeeU


----------



## Psychonaut (18. Januar 2002)

Hi Dave,
wie siehts mit Sonntag aus???????
wenn´s wetter halbwegs ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. Januar 2002)

Hmm, hab' am So nicht so viel Zeit.
Aber wenn's morgen so ausschaut wie heute wäre meine Motivation sowieso im Keller.

Hoffentlich wird's bald wieder trocken ... oder schneit noch mal heftig!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (27. Februar 2002)

Nach einer kurzen Winterpause sind wir wieder aktiv. Die Routen für Familien werden zur Zeit ausgeschildert. Weiter ist eine größere Tour rund um die Verbandsgemeinde Rengsdorf in Vorbereitung. Die Strecke wird zur Zeit aufgenommen. 
Zum Frühlingsanfang wird eine geführte Tour angeboten.
Der Termin wird hier bekannt gegeben.

Bis dahin

Gruß

Klaus Goerg


----------

